# Matches versus butane lighters



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I've only recently returned to the leaf after a 6 week hiatus due to nasal surgery (which was a fantastic success, btw).

I own two butane lighters: an old "pen-style" Collibri and a Prometheus pipe lighter (the model name escapes me).

The construction of the Prometheus lighters is such that there is some kind of rubber bushing or gasket that if left unused for a period of time hardens and it becomes impossible to adjust the flame height. Because that lighter sat unused (from a prior smoking hiatus) for a period of many months, the flame cannot be adjusted, and sometimes won't produce any flame. Unfortunately, Prometheus charges a _fortune_ for repairs, so I'm figuring it's not worth the hassle and expense.

My Collibri pen-style lighter has been a faithful and reliable lighter for many years, but alas is also losing its function. It's well over 10 years old (maybe more) and probably can't be repaired.

As much as I'd lurrrve to throw down the big bucks for an "Old Boy", I can't begin to afford it.

Sooo, dear BOtL, I've gone back to the old-fashioned standby, the wooden match. I need to go find a source for Swan Vestas, but in the meantime I'm burning up the bagful of wooden matches from pipe and cigar stores, restaurants and bars that I've collected over the years.

Here's the point of all of this. I'm finding that matches give a nice, consistent light that is not too hot and even imparts an interesting "woody" flavor to the lighting process.

So I wonder, who else out there has foregone the use of butane lighters and prefers wooden matches?


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

People sometimes give matches a bad name by talking about how difficult it is, I can light a cigar with 2 decent wooden matches some times three if its a really large ring gauge. I have a stash of wooden matches and ronson jetlites i let guests use and keep boxes in my trucks for emergencies.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I appear to have stumbled onto the wrong side of the tracks here... but I only use matches to light my cigars.


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that just don't stand on the tracks


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not making any judgments about the use of matches over butane, I'm just wondering who prefers them and why.

Brothers, smoke on!:dude:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I use a Colibri Single Jet Butane on my cigars. I've tried using a match and have not been too satisfied with the results of the soft flame.

I have, however, been recently experimenting with an old Park lighter that I recently repaired, and have gained a newfound appreciation for a soft flame.

Maybe I should retry matches again.

(And oh... this is a pipe forum thread... I need to pay better attention...)


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried matches first, and...wow, I regret trying it. Might be okay long run, but for my first pipe bowl I think I used half a box of them. It became tiring and my fingers hurt and I was wearing down the pad in a spot. Used a bic and it it up immediately and stayed lit longer. Someone suggested (not on this forum) using a quick bast of a jet straight down into the bowl, not touching the sides, so I tried it in a cob, and it failed miseribly to ight my tobacco. As far as "disposabe" or "cheap" lighters go, I've found the scripto is king because its cheaper than a bic, but doesn't use a flint. Doesn't cause your finger to hurt if you're using it alot to relight several times, plus the flame is adjustable, so I can dial it down really low to make sure I don't damage the briar. The flame is barely there but its enough to light the tobacco.

Once I get paid I'm going to drop $20-$30 on random items for my pipe. Czech tool, pipe cleaning fluid (too young to buy the booze), and a lighter or two. Found a $4 pipe lighter with a built in tamper and free shipping I will prolly buy. DealExtreme: $4.30 Stylish Silver Cigar Lighter

Also found what looks like a knock-off of an old boy: DealExtreme: $5.24 Tri-S (Shiny Silver Stylish) Lighter in Gift Box


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

I started on matches. Matches work perfectly fine. But when i had more matches in my ash tray than ash it was a problem. I bought my old boy and havent looked back. I absolutly love the old boy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Matches are fine as long as they don't have any sulphur content to them. I prefer a soft flame because it doesn't get too hot like a torch will. As long as you don't bring the torch flame to the foot you are alright and I have just gotten tired of the torch to light my cigars so I went to a soft flame unless it is too windy outside. I still like to light with cedar strips when they are available and I don't mind taking my time.

I've learned that if you light your cigar right it enhances the flavor of the cigar overall. Light it wrong and you get to deal with it for the whole time you are smoking it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried to switch to matches from a Bic, but after a week or so I gave up. It was just a pain in the butt.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got a Dupont Ligne 1 I use when the wind isn't up, a Xikar torch for windy days, and Swan Vestas for really clear days (I smoke outside exclusively....). If I'm smoking something special, I try to go with matches. I really like them for the sheer patience and ceremony involved.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Arctic Fire said:


> I started on matches. Matches work perfectly fine. But when i had more matches in my ash tray than ash it was a problem. I bought my old boy and havent looked back. I absolutly love the old boy.


This.

Also, for those "newer" pipe smokers, please do not confuse the occasional cigar smoker's advice of buying a torch lighter. They are fine for cigars, but will quickly reduce your lovely pipe into a paperweight.

Please, no torch lighters on your pipes!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

WWhermit said:


> This.
> 
> Also, for those "newer" pipe smokers, please do not confuse the occasional cigar smoker's advice of buying a torch lighter. They are fine for cigars, but will quickly reduce your lovely pipe into a paperweight.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I tried it on a cob. Not only did it burn the side of it when placed in the middle on a low setting, it also failed to light my tobacco worth a crap. A soft flame spreads to fill the bowl when you draw in, thereby lighting it evenly. The torch lights it straight to the bottom in one spot, making for an uneven burn.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I prefer matches (wooden, not paper). They give a soft and controlled ignition. However, two problems - 1) wind, if outdoors fuhgetaboutit; and c) disposal of still-hot burnt matches. Second choice is butane for char and zippo for 2nd/relights. But one must use what one has at hand.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> This.
> 
> Also, for those "newer" pipe smokers, please do not confuse the occasional cigar smoker's advice of buying a torch lighter. They are fine for cigars, but will quickly reduce your lovely pipe into a paperweight.
> 
> ...


EEEEK! Didn't notice we were talking pipes here! Sorry! In that case, I'm pretty much exclusively a match man, though I do use a regular old bic when there are no matches around. I'd never use a torch, even though I only smoke cheap cobs. Seems like it'd ruin the cake/pipe/finish everything.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I'l lgo either way depending upon what I am doing at the time. I prefer matches. Paper, wood, doesn't matter to me. I just make sure the tip has burned off completely before lighting a pipe. The flame is easier to keep from scorching the rim of a pipe. it also spreads through the tobacco in your bowl as you draw on the pipe rather than "shooting" into a single spot, resulting in a better light.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> I prefer matches (wooden, not paper). They give a soft and controlled ignition. However, two problems - 1) wind, if outdoors fuhgetaboutit; and c) disposal of still-hot burnt matches. Second choice is butane for char and zippo for 2nd/relights. But one must use what one has at hand.


Jumping from 1) to c) like that without an a or a b is damn impressive.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

At my desk or in my easy chair I go for the match. I love using a match. I use matches for my pipes and my cigars. I find that it gives me greater control for even lighting.

If I am travelling, outdoors, cleaning the garage, whatever... I go for the lighter. It is just more practical. 

Of course we are talking about wooden matches only. Also, anyone who wants to try a match remember sulfur burns blue and very excited. Wait for the blue to go away and the flame to calm. It takes around 2 seconds for most matches. Once it calms it is ready to use.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I prefer matches, when indoors.


----------

